# A bottle of wine a day is not bad for you and abstaining is worse than drinking, scientist claims



## qubit (Apr 17, 2015)

So getting plastered on a whole bottle of wine _daily_ isn't bad for you?! I want to know what this "scientist" is smoking and avoid it.



> Former World Health Organisation alcohol expert Dr Kari Poikolainen has analysed decades of research into the effects of alcohol on the human body, _The Daily Mail _reports.
> 
> His conclusion - drinking is only harmful when you consume more than 13 units a day - that’s four to five pints of beer or more than a bottle of wine - which typically contains around 10 units.










www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/news/a-bottle-of-wine-a-day-is-not-bad-for-you-and-abstaining-is-worse-than-drinking-scientist-claims-9271010.html


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've heard about this years ago but they say a glass a day can help not a whole bottle. But it might be something stupid like the thing I've heard the other day than putting onions in your socks before sleeping can help your body circulate blood better and thus making you healthier.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 17, 2015)

I cant handle alcohol in any way. I get mad sick feeling and sweaty.
I know the extracts of wine/skins have resveratrol which has some supposed benefits.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 17, 2015)

wtf does this have to do with computers and technology?

edit: But then again, too much of anything is bad for you. I'd say a bottle of wine a day is a bit much. Nutrition journals from researchers claim that one glass of wine a day isn't bad, but actually good. Its also said that men and women should drink different amounts. Men more, women less.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> wtf does this have to do with computers and technology?


Qubit gets dizzy from FPS games. Give him a break. He probably thinks TPU is a notepad.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> wtf does this have to do with computers and technology?


Science!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 17, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Science!


barely.


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> wtf does this have to do with computers and technology?
> 
> edit: But then again, too much of anything is bad for you. I'd say a bottle of wine a day is a bit much. Nutrition journals from researchers claim that one glass of wine a day isn't bad, but actually good. Its also said that men and women should drink different amounts. Men more, women less.





Toothless said:


> Science!



Yes, indeed science - and not "barely". Presumably this scientist's conclusion is based on science, or should be.

Note that the subforum description lists climate change as a possible topic, so what does that have to do with computers and technology either? See, same way I can talk about this.




TheMailMan78 said:


> Qubit gets dizzy from FPS games. Give him a break. He probably thinks TPU is a notepad.


Oh dear, you've made me facepalm lolcat style again.

1/10 for you.

Instead of derailing this thread and potentially having the mods on your back yet again, why don't you try saying something constructive and on topic about this subject instead? You've already voted the right way (Yes) so I know you can do it, hence let's see if you can improve on that embarrassing 1/10 score.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 17, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yes, indeed science - and not "barely". Presumably this scientist's conclusion is based on science, or should be.
> 
> Note that the subforum description lists climate change as a possible topic, so what does that have to do with computers and technology either? See, same way I can talk about this.
> 
> ...


cool we get rated in your wierd threads now.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 17, 2015)

i am too drunk to decide, so i voted not sure.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 17, 2015)

Cirrhosis of the liver...


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> cool we get rated in your wierd threads now.


You clearly have no answer, cuz you know I'm right and are too small minded to admit it. If you don't want to take part just get off my thread instead of crapping again. Thanks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yes, indeed science - and not "barely". Presumably this scientist's conclusion is based on science, or should be.
> 
> Note that the subforum description lists climate change as a possible topic, so what does that have to do with computers and technology either? See, same way I can talk about this.
> 
> ...


Here you go.

The science behind being butt hurt over everything.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-science-behind-being-butt-hurt.211836/


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2015)

That's actually worth posting about, despite your dodgy motivation for doing so. Now try and stay on topic and improve your score, hmmm???


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2015)

it is a Finnish surname... so guess why...

Actually sometimes he might hit the point... I don't consider that amount much too 

One good example... are my local people who were mobilized for Chernobyl clean up works... most shocking thing, most of them really already died from cancer... except the heavy drinkers... so figure out yourselves .


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> it is a Finnish surname... so guess why...
> 
> Actually sometimes he might hit the point... I don't consider that amount much too
> 
> One good example... are my local people who were mobilized for Chernobil clan up works... most shocking thing, most of them really already died from cancer... except the heavy drinkers... so figure out yourselves .


They are pickled?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They are pickled?



I really cannot explain why the cancer don't get them... but really that's the only explanation lately that we have - why they are still alive from that mushroom. 

The thing was so intense, even that far away, some kids who played out that day loosed their hair in a few days. Even now in Germany most than a third hunted boar is still over average radioactive limits... because they still live there, feed there and die there in the soil, the radioactive material doesn't die...


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 17, 2015)

In other news, Pablo Escobar announces cocaine is fat free and good for the heart.


----------



## MilkyWay (Apr 17, 2015)

And to give this a gaming spin, in the stalker series you drink vodka to get rid of rads.
Wheres the evidence to support that drinking a bottle of wine a day is great for you?

EDIT: Ferrum Master, the effects of the incident where felt all over Europe because of winds.


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 17, 2015)

It depends on the quality of the wine & wine without BS chemicals or made from grapes sprayed with pesticides.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2015)

MilkyWay said:


> EDIT: Ferrum Master, the effects of the incident where felt all over Europe because of winds.



The most screwed thing is... the winds were quite unfortunate for us mate . I haven't played Stalker long really, it was so bugged so I quit it, unfortunately these observations are from my own met people.

But really.... a bottle of wine... naah... eastern Europe... doesn't count...


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 17, 2015)

I cna drink a whole bottle of wine and not really feel a thing other than a slight tummy buzz.

it takes a 1.3rd of a bottle of 60%+ stuff to even get me a bit of a real buzz.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2015)

remixedcat said:


> I cna drink a whole bottle of wine and not really feel a thing other than a slight tummy buzz.
> 
> it takes a 1.3rd of a bottle of 60%+ stuff to even get me a bit of a real buzz.



At last, a fellow godzilla...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2015)

Most doctors have agreed that a glass of red wine a day is very good for you, in many ways.  It's good for the heart, lowers LDL, and is filled with antioxidants.  But a bottle?  The same benefit and help a glass does for the liver would be completely reversed by a bottle a day.  What were they smoking while he did the study?


----------



## qubit (Apr 17, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> It depends on the quality of the wine & wine without BS chemicals or made from grapes sprayed with pesticides.


I agree about those chemicals, but it's the shear amount of alcohol in wine that's the problem. It's a toxin, so will make one very sick over time and that swamps any other marginal potential benefits.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 17, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Most doctors have agreed that a glass of red wine a day is very good for you, in many ways.  It's good for the heart, lowers LDL, and is filled with antioxidants.  But a bottle?  The same benefit and help a glass does for the liver would be completely reversed by a b costs oottle a day.  What were they smoking while he did the study?



I have a problem in my own country also... I am completely against weed legalization as such, not that I am against it... there so much dorks consuming the propaganda stuff(using same slogans as you did now)... thinking of the benefits... okay okay... I just don't want one day to be ran over a doped car driver... you now... I just wonder why in hell you have the movement the US now... WTF IMHO. It is costly as hell... and for what... for few smokers leisure seekers? Give that money to homeless people education, give free education?. I cannot understand that a government controlled leisure mechanism is a key to overall wealth to society and country?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> I have a problem in my own country also... I am completely against weed legalization as such, not that I am against it... there so much dorks consuming the propaganda stuff(using same slogans as you did now)... thinking of the benefits... okay okay... I just don't want one day to be ran over a doped car driver... you now... I just wonder why in hell you have the movement the US now... WTF IMHO. It is costly as hell... and for what... for few smokers leisure seekers? Give that money to homeless people education, give free education?. I cannot understand that a government controlled leisure mechanism is a key to overall wealth to society and country?



Most people who know how weed effects them actually drive better stoned believe it or not.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2015)

I had weed a few times it only gave me a bit of a buzz and I was able to build a computer, config a network, and make it home just fine.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2015)

Clearly he likes his wine. And I'm sorry but weed does not make you drive better. Maybe less scared or nervous but not better


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 18, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Clearly he likes his wine. And I'm sorry but weed does not make you drive better. Maybe less scared or nervous but not better



There are far less cases of accidents when the driver is high compared to being drunk.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There are far less cases of accidents when the driver is high compared to being drunk.


And even less accidents with people that are not under the enfluence of anything. But If you ment a person on weed drives better than on alcohol then yes


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ferrum Master said:


> I have a problem in my own country also... I am completely against weed legalization as such, not that I am against it... there so much dorks consuming the propaganda stuff(using same slogans as you did now)... thinking of the benefits... okay okay... I just don't want one day to be ran over a doped car driver... you now... I just wonder why in hell you have the movement the US now... WTF IMHO. It is costly as hell... and for what... for few smokers leisure seekers? Give that money to homeless people education, give free education?. I cannot understand that a government controlled leisure mechanism is a key to overall wealth to society and country?



Lets be honest here, what do you actually have against marijuana other then being hit by some high person driving a car, because that could happen even if they person was completely sober. And Costly as hell? For who, as far as I know the government is making money off of it, at least here in Washington state. Marijuana is taxed like 2-3 times before it gets into the hands of the smokers.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Apr 18, 2015)

The comparison between weed and alcohol is ridiculous especially if you are trying to gauge levels of impairment.

Driving while under the influence of drink or drugs?    just dont do it,        OBVIOUSLY


----------



## Toothless (Apr 18, 2015)

This thread just makes everyone aggressive due to it bringing up opinions on drugs and alcohol. Can it be closed before more insults are thrown out?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 18, 2015)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There are far less cases of accidents when the driver is high compared to being drunk.


Based on what historical evidence?
Testing for drugs is only recent, where as testing alcohol content has been going on for quite a while, and as been mentioned, this thread is about wine, not illicit drugs.


----------



## qubit (Apr 18, 2015)

Toothless said:


> This thread just makes everyone aggressive due to it bringing up opinions on drugs and alcohol. Can it be closed before more insults are thrown out?


I think you should just unsub from it if you don't like the conversation, rather than spoiling it for everyone else.

Look, I get that you mean well, but as the OP, I'm not exactly thrilled to have someone suggest that it should be closed down. If I feel it's getting out of hand, I'll suggest it myself or perhaps a cleanup and I've done so occasionally in the past.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 18, 2015)

qubit said:


> I think you should just unsub from it if you don't like the conversation, rather than spoiling it for everyone else.
> 
> Also, as the OP, I'm not exactly thrilled to have someone suggest that it should be closed down. If I feel it's getting out of hand, I'll suggest it myself or perhaps a cleanup and I've done so occasionally in the past.


Oh I think the topic is interesting, but when people get aggressive for no reason, it kinda spoils it for everyone else. Don't get me wrong; I'd love for the thread to stay on topic about which does what and what relates and all that nice science stuff.


----------



## 64K (Apr 18, 2015)

I voted yes but my opinion is that you can get away with a lot of drinking when you're young. At my age it gets harder to do and probably my body takes more of a negative hit health wise than a younger person.

Off topic: I smoked a lot of pot when I was younger. It does affect your driving. You think you're doing 45mph and you look down at your speedometer and you're only doing 25mph. It affects your reaction time too. I don't think it harms the health as much as alcohol though. The govt here in the USA might as well just legalize it and tax it like they do alcohol and cigarettes Instead billions of dollars are flowing out of the country to Mexico and South America when that money could be spent here.


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 18, 2015)

http://www.newscientist.com/article...rotection-against-arthritis.html#.VTJg4Mv8LqA

http://www.newscientist.com/article...lcoholrelated-liver-disease.html#.VTJhBMv8LqA

http://www.newscientist.com/article...sts-ability-to-solve-problems-creatively.html

http://www.newscientist.com/article...chemically-alters-fetal-dna.html#.VTJhLcv8LqA


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 18, 2015)

Just chugged a bottle of wine and I am feeling great. Now back to writing my thesis while I have this creativity flowing thru me


----------

